# Honda HS35 snowblower



## Jasper (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi everyone. My name is Jim Todd and I live in Orillia, Ontario Canada. I have a Honda HS35 that I have owned since 1980. It has been in storage for the last 3 years. Last year I had it out and it ran perfectly, so I figured that this year I would fix it up and give it to my new son in law. I installed new rubbers, spark plug, oil change and fresh gas. It would not start. All it would do is go sput, sput and then back fire. Put a little gas in the carb, same thing. Same thing happens when I put gas in the spark plug hole. Common sense then told me that I should take carb off and clean it. That I did and put it all back together and the same thing. Could any one enlighten me as to what might be the problem and what I need to do to fix it. Any help would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks. Jim


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm going to guess that there's still something in the carb that needs to be cleaned out yet. If the search I did returned accurate information, the HS35 has a G150 engine. Then I was looking at the service manual here; http://honda-engines-eu.com/en/images/1004.pdf Down about page 16 or so it explains the workings of the carb, and well, there's a lot going on in there. If I was wrong, well, it made for some good reading for me for awhile.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Thanks for replying. I will read up on it, but I'm wondering if I might have a stuck valve. Jim


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

Did you check compression? That would eliminate the possibility of a valve being stuck open. Still possible to have a valve stuck closed? I don’t know how to check that without tearing into the engine.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Turns out I had no compression at all. The culprit was a stuck inlet valve. Had to take the head off to fix it and now I have to put it all back together again. Question: what should I do so it won't happen again. Thanks. Jim T


----------



## Jasper (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Dan. I should have added this to my post. What I had to do was, remove the carb and the muffler. If you pull on the starter cord you can see the valves moving up and down, in my case the inlet valve was stuck in the open position. Take care. Jim


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Jasper here is an old aviation engine trick on stuck open valves and that is take the plug out and put some rope in the cylinder and slowly bring it up on its compression stroke and the rope compresses and pushs the valve close and frees it up, most of the time.


----------



## shirley sendelbach (Jan 9, 2019)

We have a Honda HS35 snowblower, husband has totally tore it apart and put a new carburetor (25AAIK) in it, it starts and runs for about 1/2 minute and then stops. Can you help in solving his problem.


----------

